# Buying ammo online



## einirvine

I live in California. All the ranges seem to be out of reman ammo every time I go. Does anyone have any good suggestions on where i can buy good reman ammo online? Is it legal to send into Cali? Help.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'm not sure about Ca laws about ammo but there are many sites that sell ammo.
Cheaperthandirt has pretty good prices sometimes.
Natchez is another. Midway sells ammo too. That's three of many.I use Natchez most the time but that's mainly because they send me emails about sales and if I see a good deal I get some. Most the older established sites are not too bad. cheaperhtandirt went a little higher than I though they should have when the ammo crunch was in more of a full swing than it seems now.

Look around. You can compare prices and you might find a deal getting it by the case rather than a couple boxes. Plus the shipping is pretty high on ammo so if you're going to buy that way you will want to get enough to make the shipping worth your while,.


----------



## drillnow

*380 ammo*

380 AMMO is hard tp come by if at all, any one ever use this; http://www.luckygunner.com/380-auto-94-gr-fmj-prvi-partizan-400-rounds

I wonder as it is made in Serbia, Thanks


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Ive had good experiences ordering from www.ammoman.com

Good prices and free shipping. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3

I've had good results and have been satisfied with

http://www.ammodirect.com/default.aspx?tabid=12

Good luck - I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## Bigpoppy

I've purchased ammo from www.ammunitiontogo.com a few times and have been very satisfied


----------



## drillnow

*9 MM rounds*

Try here;
http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm


----------



## Poink88

Here's my list.

Local to me:
Walmart
Academy Sport and Outdoors
Cabelas

Online:
http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/40-sw-hollow-point-ammo
http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/40_Auto_Ammo.html
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=10480_14658_14743_14908_14749
http://www.ammo-sale.com/products.asp?cat=9994
http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...3&categoryId=7510&categoryString=653***691***
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemListing.aspx?catid=647
http://www.ammoman.com
http://www.mahsupplies.net/
http://www.streichers.com/ProductDetail.aspx?Catalog=Guns and Ammo&Category=AMMO_FEDD&Prod=FC-40HST
http://www.tds-us.com/catalog.php/tds/dt44310/pd1018317/WINCHESTER_RANGER_RA40TA__.40S_W_165grn_SXT


----------



## bruce333

http://www.wideners.com/

http://www.aimsurplus.com/


----------



## Popeye

I use Glasers (blue) for my first 3 rounds and backed up by Corbon Powerball for personal protection in my .45s at home or in public.
WWB, AE, etc., is fine for the range.

After my 24 years as a LEO, I remain very concerned about 'over-penetration', which can happen in a house from a miss or through a 'soft-tissue' hit in public.
My State's laws keep me immune from a perp's (and his family's) civil suits, but hitting an innocent can cost you everything.

I get my 'good' ammo from http://www.budsgunshop.com
Same place I get most of my firearms, tough prices to beat.


----------



## brewer3401

I am very surprised I did not see this one: Target Sports USA | Discount Ammunition Online | Ammo For Sale | Free Shipping Ammunition

Free shipping on a case of ammo

Got 1,000 round case of Independence .40 S&W 180 grain for $ 284.36 (free shipping, and 4.65 for insurance)

Quick order fill, and very fast shipping

Been through 400 rounds - no sqibs, misfires, or jams.


----------



## dscampbell

Yes you can buy online and have it shipped into California. It has to be shipped ground as hazardous but you can do it. I ordered from basspro.com and it arrived quickly.


----------



## reelzaruba

these folks ship to certain parts of California, Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions and the have both new and reman products


----------



## Rockhound

I haven't seen anyone here mention Georgia Arms (Georgia Arms) for remanufactured ammo. I have never bought ammo from them, but I know people who are regular customers and have nothing but good things to say.


----------



## Niko

I find the best deals at Luckygunner.com. They always have speacials going on with the best pricing. The thing I am most impressed about is their SUPER FAST shipping. Check them out at Cheap Ammo For Sale | In Stock Ammunition For Sale.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Niko

Thanks - that looks like a good ammo sight.


:smt1099


----------



## Packard

For factory ammo (Winchester White Box), Walmart is the best deal I've found in NY. Not all locations carry weapons and ammo. But many of the locations that are away from major cities do carry them. They require a pistol license for all pistol ammo--even if you have a lever action that shoots .357 or .44 magnum, they will require the pistol license to make the transaction.


----------



## lespaul327

best place ive found is ammoseek.com. they search 32 different online ammo suppliers and show you the results by price per round...i had been looking for 1000 rds of .40S&W couldnt find it for cheaper then 345 shipped. I found this site and it showed me a site that had 1000rds of blazer 155gr ammo for 281 shipped, cant beat that anywhere so far, give that a shot


----------



## LePetomane

I just purchased 1000 rounds of 9mm, .38 Special and .40 caliber from Lucky Gunner. Good prices and fast shipping.


----------



## Younguy

I have been buying from

Ammunition, Magazines, Rifle Parts, Bulk Ammo and Rifle Accessories - Palmetto State Armory

This summer they offered free shipping. My last order of 200 rounds 9mm and 200 of .38 the shipping was $9. Pretty reasonable. Ammo prices very reasonable too or the shipping wouldn't matter. Sellier & Bellot 38 special 158 = 14.99 ATK indipendence 9mm 115g for 9.99 Thier 22lr prices are high so it's Wally World for that. I still look elsewhere but keep coming back to Palmetto. They always have stuff on sale too.


----------



## LePetomane

Lucky Gunner. I was a little hesitant to buy ammunition online but could not pass up the prices. I called them. They were very polite as well as informative. I just placed my third order in as many months. They have a nice website. If you see it on the website then they have it in stock. A good company.


----------



## kg333

J&G Sales and AIM Surplus have both been excellent for me in the past.

KG


----------



## DLeeHarley

I've found a guy that has really consistent and clean reloads. It's:

Catalano Ammo Technology
57 South White St.
Brookville, PA. 15825 
(814) 715-0727 www.Catammo.com

No I'm not affiliated with him at all. LOL It's just a good product. Later,


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

I wish it was easy to ship cross-border. You guys have way more .50AE than we do up here.

Cannon


----------



## Polkster13

I have not been able to find any 9 MM Luger 115 grain FMJ (plinking rounds) online and at the gun shows here in Austin, TX they are double or triple retail prices, if you can find any. Usually just small boxes of 50 rounds. A friend of mine picked up some home defense rounds that came out to a $1.18 a round in 9 MM. He said he had been searching for a while and could not find them anywhere and was glad he could score two boxes. They only had three other boxes and I am sure they were gone before the end of the first day of the show.

This reminds me of a shark feeding frenzy! Like I just told a friend of mine earlier today, I am planning for the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## Couch Potato

Polkster13 said:


> I have not been able to find any 9 MM Luger 115 grain FMJ (plinking rounds) online and at the gun shows here in Austin, TX they are double or triple retail prices, if you can find any. Usually just small boxes of 50 rounds. A friend of mine picked up some home defense rounds that came out to a $1.18 a round in 9 MM. He said he had been searching for a while and could not find them anywhere and was glad he could score two boxes. They only had three other boxes and I am sure they were gone before the end of the first day of the show.
> 
> This reminds me of a shark feeding frenzy! Like I just told a friend of mine earlier today, I am planning for the worst and hoping for the best.


I'm fortunate in that I have a local source that has a good supply at about $0.50 a round so I'm not buying online right now, but keep your eyes on BULKAMO.COM and you should be able to get some at a good price. Availability changes constantly (even during the day on Sundays new stuff will come and go) so you will want to check regularly to find what you want. They tell you what they have and how much right on the catalog page. Prices are higher than they were, but as good as you will find. You need to buy enough to make shipping costs practical, but in the current environment that is not all that much ammo.


----------



## fast20

reelzaruba said:


> these folks ship to certain parts of California, Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions and the have both new and reman products


i ordered from freedommunitions in early dec... got her quickly and was a great price.... ordered again in late dec.. took 4 weeks or so... they are so backed up now... they have hardly anything they allow to order until they get caught up... by the way my sec. order of 1000 rounds was 50 more dollars... which i expected...


----------



## jcladian

i'm in cali and that's my preferred method.

here's a tip everyone should know about, ammoseek.com. it's basically an aggregator of all the ammunition advertised as in-stock and for sale on the web--with search by price, cal, manufacturer, etc. click on the links it finds and it'll take you lots of fine places from cabellas to you name it for your purchase. some retailers are better than others but all i've seen in this thread have been good to me on factory loads. 

and brown shows up with it at my door. greatest thing since the beer can. no driving around, no calling around, no silly questions like, "got any 9 mil?" offered on the off chance at all your fav haunts.

now, you and i have some (veritable diatribe of expletives deleted) state senators that need..., ahem excuse me did i say that out loud, i mean, that would like to change all of that and more. so get out and vote, support the nra, volunteer if you have the time, and get involved on sb-53. 

hell, feel free to write that (veritable diatribe of expletives deleted) nice senator kevin deleon from los angeles a note in support of his (veritable diatribe of expletives deleted) efforts. here's his numbers in sacramento: (916)651-4022 and los angeles: (213)483-9300 if that's too much typing, or you prefer to phone in your appreciation.

happy shopping, happy shooting.


----------



## jcladian

and wow... did i forget my favorite people over at cgssa.org? sorry lads, profound apologies. please support these folks too.


----------



## Smitty79

I am surprised I didn't see GunBot find 223 5.56 AR-15 ammo in stock. Great resource.


----------



## NickAcker23

I have had good experiences with Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions | Handgun Ammo & Rifle Ammo


----------



## jeager106

*On line ammo at Academy*

I put in an order for $500 bucks worth of ammo Monday.
9mm was down to $12 bucks per 50.
Down from nearly $20 bucks per 50 a couple months ago but not down as low as it was 2 years ago.
I was paying under $9 bucks for 50 at Walmart.
I clicked the Freedom link and they were out of stock on everything I looked at.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Freedom is always out of stock, lol... not sure they ever had any in stock.

I buy from a local ammo guy... clean, reliable reloads. Can get whatever I want pretty much whenever. 1,000rds to 10,000rds... not a problem.


----------



## slayer61

lax ammo has been good to me. I saw them at a gun show and picked up a 500 box to try. It worked very well and returned to buy 1500 or so more. Link>>> LAX Ammunition Reloaded 9mm 115Gr. 500rds W/Ammo Can


----------



## SailDesign

I've been waiting over 2 weeks now for Palmetto State to send ammo. Not deliver, send. 

Not impressed, and will not be using them again. Is this typical of their speed?


----------



## Kynochco

Dick's, Wally-World and even Cabela's always seems to be low on 380, even if they do have a box or two, it's never target load. I think 380 is becoming like 22L. Even purchasing online, I find that 380 is only a shade less than 9mm.


----------



## beretta9mm

I ordered from Ammo to go. I get my shipment in 3 days.


----------



## Shady

Just want to update since the last post was over a year ago. Midway offers exceptional service and quick shipping. They do not accept any money for ammo not in stock so you do not have "Back orders".

Here is their website. You can not go wrong.

MidwayUSA - Shop Shooting, Hunting, & Outdoor Products


----------



## Younguy

Minuteman Munitions 9mm Ammunition Reman Blue Coat Ammo 125 Grain Poly Jacketed 50 rounds 

found at outdoorlimited.com 


What is the reason / use / positive result for having your 9mm round nose jacketed in poly? Is this good, bad, cleaner, more accurate or just a gimic? Never seen this before.


----------



## Craigh

Younguy said:


> I have been buying from
> 
> Ammunition, Magazines, Rifle Parts, Bulk Ammo and Rifle Accessories - Palmetto State Armory
> 
> This summer they offered free shipping. My last order of 200 rounds 9mm and 200 of .38 the shipping was $9. Pretty reasonable. Ammo prices very reasonable too or the shipping wouldn't matter. Sellier & Bellot 38 special 158 = 14.99 ATK indipendence 9mm 115g for 9.99 Thier 22lr prices are high so it's Wally World for that. I still look elsewhere but keep coming back to Palmetto. They always have stuff on sale too.


I can see no reason for polymer jacketed ammo. They claim less smoke, but I rarely have a problem so much with dirty ammo since I quit buying Brazilian stuff and quit loading with Unique.

I tend to buy practice ammo with the same weight and velocity of my defensive ammo so I'm practicing with what I believe to be a similar recoil impulse. I tend to buy mostly from Cheaper Than Dirt because they tend to have good prices and tend to get it to me in a couple or so days. I've also had great luck with Midway, but considering shipping, I think Cheaper Than Dirt is slightly less. Though the price looks slightly higher at times, I almost always qualify for free shipping which brings the price way down for CTD.

I handload myself but don't like buying re-manufactured ammo from others. In 9mm, I don't buy any weight under 124 grains, not for practice or anything else. In 45 ACP, I prefer 230 grain, but would go as light as 200 grain, but no lower. Again, I try to practice with what I carry, so in 45 ACP I carry 230 grain Gold Dots. I'll practice with 230 grain FMJ of similar velocity. In 9mm, 124 grain Gold Dots.


----------



## Tangof

Many good sources as posted, I often use Sportsman's Guide as they have other cool stuff, too. I watch for their free shipping promo's, and buy bulk. The one I WON'T buy from is Cheaper Than Dirt. I remember their attempt at price gauging during the .22 shortage. $1.10 per round because I was a "valued customer."


----------

